# deactivated, pax said I was drunk



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I am so broke as it is, and moving, and they gotta freeze my account Sat night, I don't drink n drive, the last nail in the coffin. this company destroys lives!!! Im seeing this all over the forum... Either their setting up drivers now, or have informants, but everyone I picked up was nice this week, so makes no sence!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

That sucks

No prime or other delivery apps to fall back on?


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Everyone I picked up was nice, and I got a lot of tips, so this makes no sense at all!! I don't smoke weed, nor was I drinking. Wtf..so much B.s.!










Last Saturday My roommate who also will be homeless, was also deactivated after he got his new rental from express drive a few days before .. Hmmmm ......seems like a coincidence


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Respond that its bullshit and you had some PASSENGERS who sorta acted like maybe THEY were going on a drug run and probably thought you would report THEM and decided to preemptively retaliate

Which really sucks because YOU aren't the kind of person who would accuse others on the basis of mere guesses and suspicions, and thus dodnt say anythjng


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

All my passangers were nice. I don't even drive more then 4 hours without breaks, so I don't get sleepy, I haven't got any tickets in 2 years, or accidents. I have a 4.9.7 ..9000 rides...so obviously it's either a 3rd party, or they have informants, I just got my new rental 3 days ago from hertz, my roommate got deactivated 3 days after his new rental also last Saturday...seems too much of a ploy, or bottle neck tactic..we both get shafted constantly, both have hertz express drive...we get zero surge profits, hardly fair! 10% primetime and hardly even can catch up the last few months, thats why were both lost are apartment. We were making 700-1000 a week, now same hours and we can barely make 200-300 dollars..


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Are you doing Uber also?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Sooner or later it seems it happens to everyone(not me yet), others get reactivated after a few days. Sad all it takes is a pissed rider wanting a rebate or maybe a rider from way back getting their revenge for not doing something illegal they wanted. Hang in there.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

That's a major issue with these app companies - people mistake them as a replacement for a job, but they're not - any driver can be terminated at any time for any reason, with zero transparency and no right of appeal. Just the companies' "good grace".


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Clearly they are targeting you and your roommate. In fact, the conspiracy against you two is likely being carried out on direct orders from Lyft's founders. There is no other plausible explanation.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> Clearly they are targeting you and your roommate. In fact, the conspiracy against you two is likely being carried out on direct orders from Lyft's founders. There is no other plausible explanation.


^^^^
This, beautiful.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

One year from now you won’t even remember Lyft and what happened to you there. 
Good luck , pal !


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I knew a guy who got fired from a job I was working at. Best thing happened to him cause his buddy got him into contact with AT&T . He quickly started his business, in few months his people were installing cable boxes as contractors for the company.He bought a house and payed off his debt. Everything happened for a reason. 
I would not hang on Uber and Lyft , would just move on.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just a rider looking for a free ride.
Seems to be the case more often than not.
Smile in your face and stab you in the back.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Are these posts about deactivation from the same person?


No, many drivers are being blocked with fake accusations, u must work in the office with the rest of the crooks. How do you sleep at night, desoyiing lives?


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Lay off the 420


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Man that sucks balls.

I hope it works out for you, let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Are these posts about deactivation from the same person?


The Hunter420 guy/girl has about 15 different accounts that all piss and moan about Lyft being the Antichrist and if you call him/her out on having multiple accounts he/she accuses you of working in Lyft office.

No I don't work in Lyft's offices, I'm simply tired of you (female canine)ing all day.

Amazing that someone with 420 in their name could be thought to be driving under the influence. Shocker huh?


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

PAX are Backstabbers


----------



## PoolMeOnce (Sep 9, 2016)

9000 rides and you are renting from Hertz still?


Kill yourself.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I demand justice thats all- if you think I am gonna let this go, you are messing with the wrong person!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> Everyone I picked up was nice, and I got a lot of tips, so this makes no sense at all!! I don't smoke weed, nor was I drinking. Wtf..so much B.s.!
> 
> View attachment 203883
> 
> ...


https://uberpeople.net/members/trump-economics.22561/


----------

